
We’re Going HTTPS: Here’s How WIRED Is Tackling a Huge Security Upgrade - finnn
https://www.wired.com/2016/04/wired-launching-https-security-upgrade/
======
ymse
My hobby: investigate the subjectAltName of SSL certificates. Didn't know
Conde Nast ran Vogue, New Yorker and sold wedding dresses.

    
    
        DNS Name: wired.com
        DNS Name: *.condenast.io
        DNS Name: *.wired.com
        DNS Name: ads.thestudio.condenast.com
        DNS Name: allure.com
        DNS Name: *.allure.com
        DNS Name: architecturaldigest.com
        DNS Name: *.architecturaldigest.com
        DNS Name: bonappetit.com
        DNS Name: *.bonappetit.com
        DNS Name: brides.com
        DNS Name: *.brides.com
        DNS Name: builtwhileflying.com
        DNS Name: *.builtwhileflying.com
        DNS Name: cntraveler.com
        DNS Name: *.cntraveler.com
        DNS Name: cntraveller.com
        DNS Name: *.cntraveller.com
        DNS Name: condenast.com
        DNS Name: *.condenast.com
        DNS Name: condenast.io
        DNS Name: condenastdigital.com
        DNS Name: *.condenastdigital.com
        DNS Name: condenaststudio.com
        DNS Name: *.condenaststudio.com
        DNS Name: condenet.com
        DNS Name: *.condenet.com
        DNS Name: details.com
        DNS Name: *.details.com
        DNS Name: epicurious.com
        DNS Name: *.epicurious.com
        DNS Name: glamour.com
        DNS Name: *.glamour.com
        DNS Name: golfdigest.com
        DNS Name: *.golfdigest.com
        DNS Name: gq.com
        DNS Name: *.gq.com
        DNS Name: newyorker.com
        DNS Name: *.newyorker.com
        DNS Name: self.com
        DNS Name: *.self.com
        DNS Name: style.com
        DNS Name: *.style.com
        DNS Name: teenvogue.com
        DNS Name: *.teenvogue.com
        DNS Name: vanityfair.com
        DNS Name: *.vanityfair.com
        DNS Name: vogue.com
        DNS Name: *.vogue.com
        DNS Name: webmonkey.com
        DNS Name: *.webmonkey.com
        DNS Name: wmagazine.com
        DNS Name: *.wmagazine.com

